# No Grass or Algae but lots of Pompanos



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

We headed for Perdido Pass this morning. Fished from about 7:30 am to 4:30 pm. If we caught 1 lady fish today we caught at least 15 and stopped counting. And if we caught 1 catfish today we caught at least 15 and stopped counting! But sprinkled throughout all those we managed to end up catching 6 pompano, all ranging from 13” to 14 ½”. No monsters today but fun all the same. Also saw some dauphins, rays, and even several sand sharks trolling up and down the beach not far from shore. Everything caught on sand fleas today. 


View attachment 50450


View attachment 50451


----------



## DaTzr (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice day of fishin there!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Way to stick with it. It sure paid off with those nice pomp. Thanks for the report.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the report - nice work (if you call a day a the beach work  ) !!


----------



## catchnrelease (May 18, 2010)

nice catch. looks like winddrift?? My son and I fish there often. Glad to still see pompano!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like a nice day of fishin!! WTG


----------

